
Can YouTube Quiet Its Conspiracy Theorists? - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/03/02/technology/youtube-conspiracy-theory.html
======
vanusa
Should they actually?

Flagging / Tagging is one thing, but (when it comes to silencing) I'd be
concerned about overfitting

